# Rescue Litter Guidance Request



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hi! This girl and her babies:








http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1326441&page=1&fpart=1

will be picked up on Tuesday (sooner if possible but the shelter is closed) and will be going to Alisa, who will post here as well. She is going to the be litter and mom foster and then they will be heading north. 

I just thought it would help, and we have no idea what kind of condition Madeline or pups are in, what has happened during her pregnancy, etc, what kind of basics and tips that you would give, websites that would be helpful, thoughts for Madeline, puppies and Alicia. They are thought to be just days old. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bumping....with this from Alisa:

"Hey, All!

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have started an album for this big puppy adventure on my facebook page  Today, I posted pictures of the whelping box that I made), and my "nursery" set up  Feel free to check it out. Here is the fb link:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=20...4&id=1318258106

You will notice 2 curious friends in my photos "helping" me in the "nursery" - LOL

I am officially ready for the new arrivals  "


Is there a better section for this?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok,when I click on the FB link it brings me to MY page not hers,why?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't know....I go to the FB registration page because I am not on FB...

Weird. Pupdates posted in her thread. 

Any help for a young mom, 8 puppies, and a funny foster mom?


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

You have to be friends with her to see her page or send a link to her wall?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I would feed her the best puppy food I could get. The food will provide both calories and nutrients needed by the nursing mom. The mom should also be fed three times a day in order to get enough food in her.

Good luck with her and the babies.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

What Daphne said. Feed the dam a high calorie food, multiple smaller meals a day rather than fewer large meals. We also add a couple tablespoons of yogurt every day for the calcium that helps keep up milk production and the probiotics that help with the after whelping diarrhea.

Weigh the pups daily to make sure all are gaining weight. Any slow gainers may need help nursing or additional feedings above the regular meal times of the litter. A pup losing weight from one day to the next isn't a huge worry if it gained the day before and the day after, but if a pup fails to gain or looses 2 or more days in a row I'd be concerned.


----------

